# Alfalfa pellets?



## KWAK (Dec 4, 2012)

Can I use Alfalfa Pellets instead of hay? I ran out (of hay) and can't buy any untill the weekend. 
If I can just give them alfalfa pellets instead of hay, how much can I give them?


----------



## Catahoula (Dec 4, 2012)

KWAK said:
			
		

> Can I use Alfalfa Pellets instead of hay? I ran out (of hay) and can't buy any untill the weekend.
> If I can just give them alfalfa pellets instead of hay, how much can I give them?


Mmmm...I do feed my goats alfalfa pellets but it took them a short while before they would start eating it. I used to leave it out like hay till I realized they were not going out to browse...because they don't need to. Now I give them about 2 cups a day along with hay and grains and browse. I am concerned with your goats not being used to the pellets...even if they start to eat it right away, I would limit them...maybe a cup or two each... every so often during the day till they are used to it...if you absolutely have no hay.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 4, 2012)

Unfortunately, alfalfa pellets are not a substitute for hay. If they have never had alfalfa pellets before, you would want to introduce it to them slowly.


----------



## heatherlynnky (Dec 4, 2012)

I ended up using alfalfa/timothy pellets for a day. It was raining so wicked hard they would not go out to the hay feeder and when I tossed it in the stalls the goof balls just layed on it. The store had no alfalfa pellets when i went the previous week so i had bought alfalfa/timothy.  They ate it and had no tummy issues as a result but that was only for a day.  Go easy at first and see how it goes. They are probably going to be a tad cranky when hungry though. Maybe you can pick up one of those compressed hay bales from the feed store when you are out at some point. Won't last long but might till the weekend when you can pick up a load of hay.


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 4, 2012)

If you have any straw, feed them some of that in addition to pellets. Ruminants need the 'scratch factor' long-stemmed (4" +) roughage provides to help keep their rumen & their mouths happy.

eta: feeding straw will give them the scratch factor and feeding alfalfa pellets will give them the nutrition the straw is lacking.


----------



## hcppam (Dec 4, 2012)

No, they need the roughage.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 5, 2012)

If you have a ton of leaves in their area like we do and they are eating the leaves like mine are you will probably be ok with just offering the pellets until you can get more hay. Leaves are good roughage.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 5, 2012)

I know farms that feed all pelleted feed, and no roughage, personally I think you will be okay for 3 or 4 days. I would be more concerned about offering them a new feed that they aren't used to. Normally, if I introduce a new feed it takes me a week or two to get them on it. If they are used to getting alfalfa pellets then I feel they would be fine. 

May want to put some baking soda out free choice during times of feed changes. 

If I feel I am running out of a certain feed, I try to plan a head and start makign the transition over to a different feed a week ahead.


----------



## Goatherd (Dec 5, 2012)

While I do believe that goats need long-stem roughage, let me tell you about my first two goats.  They were raised on sweet feed and corn.  Period. When I asked about hay, the woman I bought them from said, "they waste hay so I don't feed it."
Ideally, this is not a recommended diet, but these two does went on to produce two healthy, perfect kids and never had any health issues due to their poor diet.

Missing a couple days of hay is not going to be an issue.


----------



## pdpo222 (Dec 5, 2012)

I leave alfalfa pellets out all the time.  My two does love them, the buck goes "is that all you got"?  He eats them but not like the does.  They still get hay also.  It's up to them what they want to eat.  Our feed stores around here sell hay, it's expensive, but if you need a bale or two til you can get more then it's better than nothing and can carry you over in a pinch.


----------

